

Developers to Tim O'Reilly: "No One Wants A Cure For Cancer, Man" - nano
http://www.tekpopuli.com/2008/09/20/developers-to-oreilly-no-one-wants-the-cure-for-cancer-man/

======
asdf333
is this a joke?

seriously.

i cannot tell. and that makes me sad.

~~~
acangiano
"Balance burst into tears, and took the podium briefly, shouting hysterically
“don’t you people get it? We don’t want to create meaningless drivel!"

Yes, it's satire.

~~~
umjames
But did beta testers and other customers actually say they hated such
applications?

Is there any truth to this "satire"?

